# Best Paint for Basement Walls and Floor?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

After cleaning and applying block filler( be prepared to work HARD) you can apply most anything to the walls, the floors would be another situation completly. Best to ask at a real paint store, Sherwin Williams is probably the easiest.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Do I gather these are exterior walls? like foundation walls? or interior walls?

Good luck if they are cold exterior walls and you in Minnesota...


----------



## Sprayboy (Oct 21, 2009)

Vikeologist said:


> I want to paint my basement walls, which is a block wall, and the floors, which are cement floors.
> 
> What brand, and what type of paint should I use that will last? I live in Minnesota and this part of the basement isnt heated, so it gets pretty cold during the winter months.
> 
> Thanks!



I used a floor/porch paint on my block walls. Zinsser 1-2-3 white primer first. I used a two-part epoxy on the floor with the paint flakes it does look like linoleum. WARNING: It will look great until you move stuff back into the room. It will scratch so be careful with the appliances.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

A coat of SW block filler on the block walls then top coat with a 100% acrylic paint. You can use a floor paint on the floor, SW porch and floor, there are also great epoxys, but I would use a solid concrete stain, H&C concrete stains.
http://www.kelloggspainting.com/ConcreteCoatings.html


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ask the paint store. H&C makes a great basement paint. I got it at Sherwin Williams and I remember it was both water and alcohol (or something similar) based. It was intense even with a mask and ventilation so hope you can wait until spring. 

Are you doing the floor cosmetically or do you want to be able to use it for dancing or something? An epoxy would be better in the latter case but again, not without ventilation and call in an expert with the tools and background to apply it. Otherwise, use a good floor paint recommended by the paint store but lean toward latex/poly products and not oil-based. The alkaline nature of concrete will chalk oil finishes. 

Either way, you should also think about what you need to prep the basement. Mold and mildew issues have been addressed. It is clean as anything else you would paint?


----------

